# Good chew treat



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi,

I've bought a shed deer antler for chewing and my pup loves it. It's 100% natural, promotes oral care, rich in essential organic minerals and is long lasting and won't splinter.

Even it's odourless my pup can't stop chewing and playing with it. I can only recommand it. 

www.antlerchewz.com


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ruby loves those and were a lifesaver during the teething phase. She still likes them now at 16 months.


----------



## DougAndKate (Sep 16, 2011)

Yep, Elroy's favorite too. Trying to train him to search the woods for naturally dropped antlers, so far no luck. He does find lots of deer bones though!


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

That was one of the first things i bought him and he loves it. i got a big one so he could grow into it, he just now is able to hold it down and chew on it at the same time. He loves it and seems like he'll have it for years! he's got the ends gnawed white already. Bad part, it's the same size as a womans arm bone!!!! Comes from my wife and her friend!!! lol!!!!!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin loves his antlers, but I made a mistake when buying a giant one (made for dogs over 70lbs) thinking "this will keep him occupied for a while!"
Well it has....except the **** thing weighs about 5 lbs, and he has the uncanny ability to get excited and drop it right on your feet, or throw it across the house and dent the heck out of the hardwood!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

Yea, Axel is the same, he loves them, but he alway's throws them in the air and he has seriously scratched our hardwood floors, so unfortunately he can't have them inside the house. Even the small ones really scratch the floor.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

DougAndKate said:


> Trying to train him to search the woods for naturally dropped antlers, so far no luck.



We were inspired by Elroy and are going to train Finch to find them too. We've been out on lots of searches but haven't found any yet. A friend of ours if going to give us some antlers from past hunts so we can train her on the scent. They are expensive to buy, so we hope to find a few each season if we can!


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I want Oso to like his antlers, but he's really just luke warm about them. We've bought two of differing shapes/sizes. He likes the one that is long and thin better than the big one, but doesn't chew on it for more than 30 minutes. Unfortunately he loves the stuff which seems to be just as expensive, but he finishes in a few hours. If we are going somewhere where he has to sit for a while, I buy the bully sticks instead. Jealous over here.


----------



## Katja (Mar 9, 2012)

Have you tried wetting the cut end? Keke gnaws on his elk antler a lot longer if it starts out damp.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Must go and get some of these today - they sound great. It is always good when others recommend something like this - tried and tested. Thank you.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Even better than wetting the cut end to get them interested again is pouring chicken broth through the antler. Gets them very interested trust me!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

@Luv2Laugh:

Have you tried the split antlers? It's easier for them to get to the marrow, so they are much more interested in them.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

Antlers are the best! I go through a supplier that gives me antlers that are about 7 inches in length with a 4 inch circumference. Lasts for months...


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips! No, I've never tried wetting them. I will tonight though. I've put peanut butter and honey on them, as it sometimes renews his interest in a chew toy, but he simply licked the food off and left the toy alone. Split antlers sound interesting. Also, I've never tried antlerchewz brand. Petco and the Petsmart near me only have one choice of brand and it isn't bagged. 

ok, I'm actually going to wet them now. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

